# Bellator 63 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Sign up here if you would like to pick MMA fights in a league competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Friday, Mar. 30th. If St.Paul Guy signs up he will defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 63, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose (6 picks total), and send them to me in a private message by 6 PM on fight night EDT. Because Bellator has so many card changes you might want to wait until after the weigh in's to make your picks, but you can always change your picks if they change these fights:



> Main Card: (Pick All)
> 
> Karl Amoussou vs. Chris Lozano
> Raul Amaya vs. Ben Saunders
> David Rickels vs. Jordan Smith
> Bryan Baker vs. Carlos Pereira
> 
> Under Card: (Pick 2)
> 
> Marianna Kheyfets vs. Munah Holland
> Dan Cramer vs. Jeff Nader
> Andrey Koreshkov vs. Taiwan Howard
> Saul Almeida vs. Matt Bessette
> Parker Porter vs. Randy Smith
> Ryan Quinn vs. Marc Stevens
> Pete Rogers vs. Brandon Fleming





> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> If you select the fight to end by decision then _you must choose either unanimous, split or majority instead of a round_. If you want to predict a rare outcome such as a DQ or a draw you may do that as well. For the DQ, include the name of the winning fighter and the round it occurred, and for a draw include the type of draw the decision was (unanimous, split or majority).
> 
> In addition *you can earn bonus points for EACH fight by putting the fights in order from your most confident pick to your least confident* when you PM them. If there are 10 fights on the card then your most confident pick could earn you an extra 10 points if you get it correct.


If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. 

*
Main Card

Icemanforever (2-0) vs Ruckus (0-0)
pipe (6-2-1) vs HitOrGetHit (2-2)
Bknmax (6-7) vs dudeabides (4-7)
kantowrestler (2-10-1) vs 2kni3 (0-0)
*

*
Members signed up:

beezer
pipe
2kni3
kantowrestler
Icemanforever
HitOrGetHit
Bknmax
Ruckus
dudeabides 
*


----------



## Ruckus

Been awhile since I've been in a Bellator match. Sign me up and I want Iceman!!! Talks a lot of smack for 2 wins.

(I will defer to kanto if necessary though)


----------



## Bknmax

In, Bellator has been putting on some good shows lately the Pitbull fight was insane.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I'm in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Icemanforever

Ruckus said:


> Been awhile since I've been in a Bellator match. Sign me up and I want Iceman!!! Talks a lot of smack for 2 wins.


I dont even see you in the rankings Jr, what makes ya think you ready for the King?!

I'll take on Ruckus I suppose, was hoping to go after another Staff member here and build my rep as the staff killa but you know that can wait.


----------



## Ruckus

Icemanforever said:


> I dont even see you in the rankings Jr, what makes ya think you ready for the *King?*!
> 
> I'll take on Ruckus I suppose, was hoping to go after another Staff member here and build my rep as the staff killa but you know that can wait.


King of what homie? If you suppose that you will take me on than I'll be obliged to break that glass jaw.


----------



## Icemanforever

Ruckus said:


> King of what homie? If you suppose that you will take me on than I'll be obliged to break that glass jaw.


The king of pick'em, dont worry you will find out soon enough.


----------



## dudeabides

I updated the card with the 7 prelims announced. You can send picks whenever you want but I wait until after the weigh in's to see which fights are still happening with these guys myself.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm in!


----------



## 2kni3

I`m in


----------



## pipe

im in


----------



## Ruckus

Icemanforever said:


> The king of pick'em, dont worry you will find out soon enough.


----------



## Icemanforever




----------



## kantowrestler

Seriously?


----------



## dudeabides

The matchups are updated in the OP, only one pairing was called out for by the awesome members so the rest are against the closest competition you haven't gone against lately. Still time to sign up before the fights, tomorrow night at 6! We just need a pair to make a new matchup...


----------



## beezer

Ok I'm in, got my eyes on that belt!

So please someone sign up so we can fight!


----------



## dudeabides

Thanks for signing up beezer, you can send picks if you want to but everybody has sent theirs already. Someone else might sign up who knows?


----------



## kantowrestler

And here we go!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Don't think I did too well.


----------



## dudeabides

*Results for Bellator 63 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Flemming Sub 1
> Holland TKO 2
> Koreshkov KO 1
> Cramer SD
> Saunders UD
> Rickels TKO 1
> Baker SD
> Amoussou Sub 1
> Bessette UD
> Quinn UD



*
Main Card

Icemanforever (2-1) vs Ruckus (1-0)
Fight won by Ruckus 46 to 35! 

pipe (7-2-1) vs HitOrGetHit (2-3)
Fight won by pipe 47 to 32! 

Bknmax (7-7) vs dudeabides (4-8)
Fight won by Bknmax 93 to 77! 

kantowrestler (3-10-1) vs 2kni3 (0-1)
Fight won by kantowrestler 88 to 70! 

*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was Bknmax with 93. Will keep doing these Bellator pick 'ems no doubt about it if you guys want to sign up.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

Icemanforever


> Ben Saunders, KO/TKO, rd 3 *16*
> Marianna Kheyfets, sub, rd 2
> Andrey Koreshkov, KO/TKO, rd 2 *19*
> Carlos Pereira, KO/TKO, rd 1
> Jordan Smith, decision, UD
> Chris Lozano, KO/TKO, rd 2
> *Total 2 of 6 for 35 pts.*


Ruckus


> Saunders KO rd 2 *16*
> Smith Sub Rd 2
> Baker KO Rd 1 *14*
> Lozano KO Rd 3
> Almedia Sub Rd 1
> Cramer UD *16*
> *Total 3 of 6 for 46 pts.*


pipe


> Dan Cramer - UD *21*
> Chris Lozano - UD
> Ben Saunders - tko rnd 2 *14*
> Jordan Smith - UD
> Bryan Baker - tko - rnd 2 *12*
> Saul Almeida - UD
> *Total 3 of 6 for 47 pts.*


HitOrGetHit


> Ben Saunders via TKO rd. 2 *16*
> Marianna Kheyfets via submission rd. 2
> Chris Lozano via TKO rd. 2
> Jordan Smith via Unanimous Decision
> Jeff Nader via TKO rd. 3
> Bryan Baker via unanimous decision *16*
> *Total 2 of 6 for 32 pts.*


Bknmax


> Ben Saunders,Decision (Unanimous) *24*
> Karl Amoussou,TKO,Round 1 *18*
> David Rickels,Decision (Unanimous) *14*
> Bryan Baker,Decision (Unanimous) *18*
> Marianna Kheyfets,KO,Round 1
> Andrey Koreshkov,KO,Round 1 *19*
> *Total 5 of 6 for 93 pts.*


dudeabides


> Saunders TKO 1 *16*
> Baker TKO 2 *15*
> J. Smith Sub 3
> Amoussou UD *13*
> Cramer UD *17*
> Koreshkov TKO 2 *16*
> *Total 5 of 6 for 77 pts.*


kantowrestler


> Karl Amoussou/submission/round 1 *24*
> Ben Saunders/TKO/round 3 *15*
> Jordan Smith/submission/round 1
> Bryan Baker/TKO/round 1 *13*
> Dan Cramer/unanimous decision *17*
> Andrey Koreshkov/TKO/round 1 *19*
> *Total 5 of 6 for 88 pts.*


2kni3


> Karl Ammassou - KO/TKO 1st round *19*
> Ben Saunders - sub 1st round *15*
> Carlos Alexandre Pereira - KO/TKO 3rd round
> Jordan Smith - Un. Decision
> Andrey Koreshkov - KO/TKO 1st round *20*
> Dan Cramer - Un. Decision *16*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 70 pts.*


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. See you next week in Bellator Pick 'em :thumb02:


----------



## Bknmax

Good fight Dude's, good card as well.


----------



## Ruckus

Not pretty but got the job done, nice fight iceman.


----------



## Icemanforever

That was UGLY! Haven't gotten around to watching the fights yet but seems like I picked the wrong upset in periera, shoulda went wt amoussou.

Edit: sounds like baker/periera couldve easily went to periera, oh well back to victory for 64!


----------



## dudeabides

Bknmax said:


> Good fight Dude's, good card as well.


You were the man Bknmax, hell of a nice score :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler

And I'm on a redemption role!


----------

